# Gnu Banana-Tech and Magne-Traction



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been checking out the Gnu Ride's Choice MTX (Wide) and BTX (Wide) and was wondering which would be better for freeriding? I live in Quebec, hence the interest in the magne-traction for better slice on the ice, but for freeriding, is the banana-traction going to make the board less stiff? My current board has too much flex, and I'm really looking for a board that'll handle fairly aggresively, slicing through choppy snow rather than getting air off every time I hit uneven snow. Is there any real advantage of having the BTX if I won't be using the board in the park?

So, bottom line: Is the BTX going to give me the stiffness I need, or am I better off with the MTX?
Are these boards fast??? Compared with, say, a Nitro Pantera, which I've also been looking at? I've read a lot of stuff about how great banana and magne-traction are, but very little about the oerall speed of the board.

Thanks!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Reverse camber works well in snow because the boards shape lifts the nose up where as a traditional shape attempts to lower the nose or at least provides a little more resistance


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I hear that's great in powder.... what about normal east coast conditions (hard-packed with some ice patches)?? Would the MTX be better than the BTX in these conditions? Thanks for your help


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Not necessarily better per se, but MTX-only boards are cheaper than BTX boards.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

heres a combo of btx and mtx
Gnu Street Series BTX Snowboard - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's one of the 2 I'm looking at. I'm just trying to get a clearer understanding of how the Banana technology actually works.... The name suggests that the board would be more flexible than the MTX, but I can't work out if that's the case or not since it's a new technology meaning that most of the info about it is from companies trying to sell it which is always going to be positive! The MTX is a little cheaper, and if itis a stiffer board (??) then I'd probably be better off with that. Any other info/ reviews on the banana-tech?
Any info on the speed of these 2 boards? Cheers!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the skate banana is flexible as hell from what I hear. and I have nothing invested in mtx or btx. Ive had two GNU's without it either and they were both fine. and here in the midwest with all of our humidity we get a lot of ice (lake michigan, mississippi river). this year Im stepping up to a Bataleon because Ive heard that TBT is the shiznit. so Ive got my enemy on the way right now and I hope its gonna be sweet


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

QuebecKiwi said:


> Yeah, that's one of the 2 I'm looking at. I'm just trying to get a clearer understanding of how the Banana technology actually works.... The name suggests that the board would be more flexible than the MTX, but I can't work out if that's the case or not since it's a new technology meaning that most of the info about it is from companies trying to sell it which is always going to be positive! The MTX is a little cheaper, and if itis a stiffer board (??) then I'd probably be better off with that. Any other info/ reviews on the banana-tech?
> Any info on the speed of these 2 boards? Cheers!


MTX = Magnetraction, regular camber
BTX = Banana (reverse camber) + Magnetraction

Banana/Rocker boards are going to feel more flexible when pressing. With a regular cambered board you have to unweight and flex to get the tip/tail up. With rocker, all you really have to do is unweight. Flex the board and you'll be doing 4ft high presses easy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys! OK, so the impression I get is that the banana-tech is great for park or powder, and is maybe less stiff than the Rider's Choice with just the magne-traction.

I did read this report The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes: Snowboard Review: 08-09 GNU Riders Choice BTX to the contrary regarding stiffness though, so I'm still not entirely sure!! I'm going to check out a few board shops this weekend to see if any have both side-by-side so I can compare.

In any case, It would seem that the Rider's Choice MTX should do the trick. But if the BTX has the same stiffness, and speed as well as being able to handle better in pow (heading to Utah and Whistler this season) then I will go for that.

If anyone else has experience with these boards and can comment on stiffness and speed I'd love to hear it! Thanks for all the info so far guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Bananananna doesn't change the stiffness so don't be too concerned about that but if you are riding on piste 90% then it may not be worth the extra $$$$$. If you are going for an MTX board make sure you look through all the GNU and Lib boards to get the right one for your needs. Last years Lib MTX boards are going cheap as almost all have banana this years so you should be able to pick up a bargain. Sounds like you don't need banana so I guess the question is do you want it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> Bananananna doesn't change the stiffness so don't be too concerned about that but if you are riding on piste 90% then it may not be worth the extra $$$$$. If you are going for an MTX board make sure you look through all the GNU and Lib boards to get the right one for your needs. Last years Lib MTX boards are going cheap as almost all have banana this years so you should be able to pick up a bargain. Sounds like you don't need banana so I guess the question is do you want it?


I have to disagree. I'm from NC so I ride a strange combination of pow, hard pack and ice. With a lot of it being the latter two. Last year I was riding a 162 GNU Altered Genetics. First introduction to Magna-traction and it was amazing. It cuts through and holds and edge like you wouldn't believe. This year I dropped the cash on a Skate Banana and the BTX is even better in both pow and hard pack/ice. The reason why? Because the MTX cuts through really great, so much better than a standard side cut, but it can have a tendency to catch an edge when you don't want it to, like linking turns. The banana rocker prevents that problem and gives you even more control over the board once you get used to it.
That being said, you might need a stiffer model than the Skate Banana but I would definitely go with the BTX because it's a more well rounded board and more likely to keep you happy as you grow as a rider and try different things. Also, I'm not sure what kind of stiffness you're looking for in your board for riding aggressive but I've not had any problems with riding aggressive and my Skate's performance. Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Thansk guys! Hmm.... do I want BTX?? Well, if it handles as well as Fallen Saint says in ice or hard park, and it's not that much more expensive, then yeah! I'd get the added bonus of a good powder board for when I'm out west.
Fallen Saint, as for stiffness, I really just need something that'll slice through choppy/ bumy snow, rather than going flying over every bumpy surface. 2 of my boarding buddies ride Ride Yukon and a Never Summer (forget which model) and they leave me for dust in these conditions. They just carve on through while I'm falling on my ass! 
It'd be nice to keep up with these guys too! Hence the question regarding speed. I'm 185lb compared to their 220 each, so that's gonna be a factor obviously, but I'd really like a faster board too. How do you find the BTX in this respect?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you arent stuck on getting a Lib Tech/Gnu there are other companies like Never Summer with their version of Magnetraction on on their new boards.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

QuebecKiwi said:


> Thansk guys! Hmm.... do I want BTX?? Well, if it handles as well as Fallen Saint says in ice or hard park, and it's not that much more expensive, then yeah! I'd get the added bonus of a good powder board for when I'm out west.
> Fallen Saint, as for stiffness, I really just need something that'll slice through choppy/ bumy snow, rather than going flying over every bumpy surface. 2 of my boarding buddies ride Ride Yukon and a Never Summer (forget which model) and they leave me for dust in these conditions. They just carve on through while I'm falling on my ass!
> It'd be nice to keep up with these guys too! Hence the question regarding speed. I'm 185lb compared to their 220 each, so that's gonna be a factor obviously, but I'd really like a faster board too. How do you find the BTX in this respect?


Well I've not had to ride my skate on any really icy stuff yet but so far I've not had any problems with it. Not sure exactly what you mean by flying over it though. If you're talking about catching air from the bumps and stuff then I'm not sure. I'm 6'1 and 215 so I've got a bit more mass than you do, but I can tell you from riding the GNU AG that it was cutting though stuff. When I was riding the GNU AG (MTX) last year at the end of the season the last time I went (totally hard packed and ice) it was cutting through and when it was flat it was more like I could feel every bump and dip I was riding over instead of bouncing over them. I mean you could really feel the terrain but that might be due to my weight? I did take 2 nasty spills because the edge cut through and caught but that was when I was rolling to toe side to slow down so.... ya... lol
Seriously, my advice is if you can justify/afford the extra *definitely* get the BTX because it's better and just going to give you better performance on multiple types of riding.

*EDIT* I agree with Arsenic. Don't be afraid to check out other companies stuff also because they a lot of them have their own versions of the banana rocker and magna-traction now. It's a hassle because it's more stuff to learn and figure out but it's possible that one their takes might be better suited to what you want or need. For example, Bataleon's take on it is called Tripple Base Technology


----------

